# Obligatory Eid/Barracuda question



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Is it open tomorrow? (Friday)


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

The sign said it would be closed for Ramadan... Ramadan is over... Do like I will and take a drive and find out for yourself.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Couldn't you text him when you got there and save him a trip if shut?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

SBP said:


> Couldn't you text him when you got there and save him a trip if shut?


OK everyone Barracuda Resort is OPEN for business and my cabinet is full once again!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Couldn't you text him when you got there and save him a trip if shut?


That ok SBP, you dont need Baracuda yet


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

One case down though, Mr Capp popped round for a quick one!!! Good job I have your spare key


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr. Rossi and Vetteguy, approximately how long is the drive to Barracuda in terms of time? I drove down there yesterday and it took us over an hour to get there (probably because we lost our way twice! ). What's the quickest way to get there? Also, why do people drive all the way to Barracuda when apparently the shops in Ajman are much closer?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Mr. Rossi and Vetteguy, approximately how long is the drive to Barracuda in terms of time? I drove down there yesterday and it took us over an hour to get there (probably because we lost our way twice! ). What's the quickest way to get there? Also, why do people drive all the way to Barracuda when apparently the shops in Ajman are much closer?


It takes me about an hour to get there from JLT and the reason I go there is because it is much cheaper than the shops in Dubai. Besides the camels there are fun to watch. I drive the Emirates Road (E311) to exit 103 and follow the signs to Barracuda Resort. I haven't been to the shop in Ajman because I have no idea where it is. Maybe you can give me directions.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> It takes me about an hour to get there from JLT and the reason I go there is because it is much cheaper than the shops in Dubai. Besides the camels there are fun to watch. I drive the Emirates Road (E311) to exit 103 and follow the signs to Barracuda Resort. I haven't been to the shop in Ajman because I have no idea where it is. Maybe you can give me directions.....


I've never been to the Ajman one either. In my 11 years being in Dubai, yesterday's Barracuda trip was my first ever and we went through the same route as you taking exit 103. But you are right about the camels. We even had a donkey cross in front of us yesterday! What a wonderful experience!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

As Vetteguy says, quickest way is Emirates road then exit at Dreamlands Aquapark.

I went to one of the hole in the walls in Ajman when I first arrived in Dubai. Talk about a nerve shattering experience. Literally was a hole in the wall, didn't know what stock they had and how much things were, guy in the window shouting at me, guy behind me shouting at me. Everone rushing about then speeding off in their cars. Much prefer the civility of pushing a trolley round Barracuda, reading wine labels etc. Also a few people has said the places in Ajman sell fake spirits from time to time.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I did enjoy marvelling at the 10 thousand dollar bottle of wine in the cellar! Barracuda is now going to be on my monthly "place to visit" agenda!  They have a nice collection of wines!
Looks like Ajman is definitely out of the question now!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

also Abu Dhabi have a few places for booze without a licence... the selection is good and it takes about the same time to get there as baracuda and while making a trip of it, AD is far more interesting than UAQ


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I did enjoy marvelling at the 10 thousand dollar bottle of wine in the cellar! Barracuda is now going to be on my monthly "place to visit" agenda!  They have a nice collection of wines!
> Looks like Ajman is definitely out of the question now!


Only 10,000 dollar


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Only 10,000 dollar


 Hence the wonderful experience! I think it was under lock and key!


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

hi mayotom

I'm working in Mussafah and do the Dubai-AD-Dubai slog most days! Are any of the booze stops on my route? (E11 - E10 - E30 - E22)

Cheers


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hence the wonderful experience! I think it was under lock and key!


Next time you're in Terminal 3 at the Airport you should got for a look in Le Clos, some of the ones in there will make 10,000 dollar look like cheap plonk.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Next time you're in Terminal 3 at the Airport you should got for a look in Le Clos, some of the ones in there will make 10,000 dollar look like cheap plonk.


Oh damn!! I think I'm going to buy a ticket just to go have a look!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> hi mayotom
> 
> I'm working in Mussafah and do the Dubai-AD-Dubai slog most days! Are any of the booze stops on my route? (E11 - E10 - E30 - E22)
> 
> Cheers


There is a place in the National Hotel called the High Spirits close to the Carrefour on Old Airport Road (Highway 2). No liscense hassles actually alot of locals get their stash there. Prices are a little more than the Barracuda but less than Dubai.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> There is a place in the National Hotel called the High Spirits close to the Carrefour on Old Airport Road (Highway 2). No liscense hassles actually alot of locals get their stash there. Prices are a little more than the Barracuda but less than Dubai.



Thanks Vetteguy! If I've googled the location correctly, it requires going over one of the bridges onto Abu Dhabi island, which I don't normally need to do travelling from Mussafah. Given it's normally rush hour when I'm travelling, this would be a pain.

However, checking out the "High Spirits" website (which doesn't seem particularly well maintained), there are four telephone numbers: HO Shop, Capital Shop, *Mussafah* and Al Ain Shop, so it seems there is (_or was_) something in Mussafah. I shall investigate further...

Lamp


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I did enjoy marvelling at the 10 thousand dollar bottle of wine in the cellar! Barracuda is now going to be on my monthly "place to visit" agenda!  They have a nice collection of wines!
> Looks like Ajman is definitely out of the question now!


What are the prices like at the Barracuda?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

whitecap said:


> What are the prices like at the Barracuda?


Prices for just about everything are pretty reasonable. I find Gray Goose to be a little pricey though, compaired to what I pay in the USA....


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, I will have to arrange a trip once we arrive


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Wine prices are about the same as the uk/Europe/oz. Spirits are cheaper. Beer a bit more. On average. Best selection I've found in the UAE.


----------

